# Cutting top Cola



## steezyg (May 1, 2008)

So I read on a thread and it was unanswered that once the plant is ready to harvest, could you cut the top cola off, and dry and cure that while you keep growing the rest of the plant to bulk up? Meaning cut of the top when its done, so then the rest of the plant will bulk up?

Im a newbie, so tell me if this is a big no no or what. 

but has anyone tried it?


----------



## Manny Ramirez (May 2, 2008)

YES.....Many people do it.....

Cut the top cola off......then lower the light......


----------



## steezyg (May 4, 2008)

When? Just when the top cola is ready? But when the top cola is ready isnt the bottems all ready too tho?


----------



## smokingbot (May 4, 2008)

steezyg said:


> When? Just when the top cola is ready? But when the top cola is ready isnt the bottems all ready too tho?


nope, unless you have some immaculate set up usually the bottoms don't get as much light and sometimes take a little longer.. 

If you think the top is ready, chop that shit and let the rest grow, no biggie..


----------



## FatSalad (May 4, 2008)

smokingbot said:


> nope, unless you have some immaculate set up usually the bottoms don't get as much light and sometimes take a little longer..
> 
> If you think the top is ready, chop that shit and let the rest grow, no biggie..


 
When u say a little longer what u saying a week or two. Have you done this? will it stress the plant into making lil dude balls?


----------



## regrets (May 4, 2008)

just cut it and keep an eye on the lower buds the will tell you when they are ready, no way anyon can say if it is 1 week or two, but thats probably close. It's a bit late to be worryig about balls, you'll be fine.


----------



## korvette1977 (May 4, 2008)

If it did not grow balls yet and the main kola is ready Its not going to grow them , cut it and dry and cure .. Just watch whatever you left on the plant, and when they are done cut them.. Its a cut and dry issue ..


----------



## steezyg (May 4, 2008)

sawwwweeeeeet
why dont more people do this?


----------



## smokingbot (May 4, 2008)

steezyg said:


> sawwwweeeeeet
> why dont more people do this?


I think a lot of people do?


----------



## vargsriket (May 4, 2008)

Yeah, a lot of people do it, there's nothing wrong with it, just some people I guess wait for the big jackpot prize at the end, to see your entire harvest is something else..


----------



## raeman1990 (May 4, 2008)

vargsriket said:


> Yeah, a lot of people do it, there's nothing wrong with it, just some people I guess wait for the big jackpot prize at the end, to see your entire harvest is something else..


thats exactly it... people are too anxious to wait for the rest of the plant to finish


----------



## steezyg (May 4, 2008)

oh sweet, well i guess im going to be doing this  thanks guys


----------



## SomeGuy (May 8, 2008)

raeman1990 said:


> thats exactly it... people are too anxious to wait for the rest of the plant to finish


Or more than likely they have a cycle going and need the space to stay on schedule and not get backed up. It is also quite fun to slay a whole plant at once...LOL


----------



## stickydankherb (May 8, 2008)

I do this, it works well. I let them go about another week - week and a half. I have clones vegging and when I cut the top colas I switch the clone veg room into flower. Then I harvest the rest of the plants about a week and a half later and move the already flowering clones into the flower room and start my new clones in full vegging. I get a good little cola harvest about once every month- month and a half. Works great. Well worth it.


----------



## crotalus (May 8, 2008)

doesn't this make it kind of a pain in the ass to know exactly when to start flushing? do you guys have any problems with that?


----------



## stickydankherb (May 8, 2008)

Yeah, sort of. I start flushing before I harvest the top cola and once I harvest the main cola I give the plant a really mild nute solution just once. Then I go back to plain old water for the rest of the plants life. I only water maybe two or three times after the main cola and before I harvest the whole plant. I don't know if you even need to give them anymore nutes. They don't grow a whole bunch in between. Maybe someone else has a better method.


----------



## yotone (May 8, 2008)

Another tip i will use for my first harvest!!! thanks!!!


----------



## stickydankherb (May 8, 2008)

SomeGuy said:


> It is also quite fun to slay a whole plant at once...LOL



LOL.... I bet it is but I am all about getting the most bang for the proverbial buck. Maybe one time I will "slay" an entire plant. Noobs need to work on their patience...lol. Well that is easier said then done. 

One suggestion, if you live in an area that permits it, take up fly fishing... or fishing in general. It helps you learn patience and when growing weed patience is key. Plus fishing is fun and it is great fun to roll a couple fatties and take them out fishing and smoke and fish all day long. Nothing like being in nature, smoking nature, and catching nature!!! lol. Life does not get any better then that, I assure you of this.


----------



## yotone (May 8, 2008)

stickydankherb said:


> LOL.... I bet it is but I am all about getting the most bang for the proverbial buck. Maybe one time I will "slay" an entire plant. Noobs need to work on their patience...lol. Well that is easier said then done.
> 
> One suggestion, if you live in an area that permits it, take up fly fishing... or fishing in general. It helps you learn patience and when growing weed patience is key. Plus fishing is fun and it is great fun to roll a couple fatties and take them out fishing and smoke and fish all day long. Nothing like being in nature, smoking nature, and catching nature!!! lol. Life does not get any better then that, I assure you of this.


PIX OF TROUTZ OR BAN!!!!


----------



## SomeGuy (May 9, 2008)

stickydankherb said:


> LOL.... I bet it is but I am all about getting the most bang for the proverbial buck. Maybe one time I will "slay" an entire plant. Noobs need to work on their patience...lol. Well that is easier said then done.
> 
> One suggestion, if you live in an area that permits it, take up fly fishing... or fishing in general. It helps you learn patience and when growing weed patience is key. Plus fishing is fun and it is great fun to roll a couple fatties and take them out fishing and smoke and fish all day long. Nothing like being in nature, smoking nature, and catching nature!!! lol. Life does not get any better then that, I assure you of this.


Oh I am for sure patient enough I just have a lot stacked up right behind these (semi sog) and need to have all I have done by august. I will yield plenty for myself so I just chop the whole thing. there is one this time around I may do in stages though.


----------



## TommyTonk214 (May 9, 2008)

Don't the pistils start to turn brown/red from the bottom up? If this is the case it seems the bottom would ripen first and the main cola last. I thought the window of opportunity was about a wek or so and then the THC started to breakdown into CBN??? or something like that. I am about 6 weeks into my first batch that will survive the entire ride and I would love to clip the colas and let the rest go a bit longer.
Thanks for any input.


----------



## ghiaccio (May 11, 2008)

do you get much extra growth in the buds after you remove the cola and lower the lights?

i also have read somewhere about the window of oppertunity, is the only way of telling by checking the little hairs color?

totally agree with the day out fishing with mates and a few fattys! sublime


----------



## Mr Green Man (May 11, 2008)

Hi, All.

I'm about to do this. I'm gessing/hopping that I have around 6 to 8 Oz's of top buds, I did no trimming of my plants, (Clones Ak47) and flowered early so they are only 18" tall. I am gessing that at the moment I have around 1 to 2 Oz's of popcorn sized buds growing under the canapie, I am hoping to double or triple this. But Like I say Im only hoping. This is my first grow so I have no idea what I will get.

One bonus is, that I am growing in DWC, that means I only have to flush for 6 days which means I have a lot more controle over Nute levels and which I hope will increase my harvest.

Any way, If any one is interested. I will be documenting my progress in the Harvest and Curing Section of this forum. 7 Days untill first Cut. 
Wish me luck.


----------



## RJEdwards (Aug 28, 2017)

I'm not sure if it's done or should I wait


----------



## CBDeez (Aug 29, 2017)

I'm no expert by a long shot, but it looks like you've got some more swell left to go on those bitches. 
A loupe would also be useful


----------

